# do any of you know teddy?



## jlouis502 (Mar 30, 2012)

he's got short dreads, hefty, black, wore a rainbow bandanna when i met him at occupy asheville

tell him that nathan says hi if you know him or see him

peace


----------



## bryanpaul (Mar 30, 2012)

was he filipino/asian?


----------



## jlouis502 (Mar 30, 2012)

he was black as far as i could tell


----------



## bryanpaul (Mar 30, 2012)

right on....i was buddies with a kid named teddy named asheville....good luck on your search


----------



## jlouis502 (Mar 30, 2012)

thanks bro


----------



## Keno Star (Apr 8, 2012)

yea i know him


----------



## WingNnt (May 2, 2012)

yeah teddys my buddy, love that kid!


----------

